# Blackjack roofing cement, For Foundation walls.



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all, I'm a new member here and have a question roofing cement for a foundation wall. 

I have a water leak in my foundation wall and I tried to stop it by using Blackjack roofing cement it's also rated for below grade foundation walls , I used that along with roofing fabric.

The wall construction is brick. 


Here's the steps I used : I first cleaned the wall then applied about 1/8" layer of tar then added fabric then applied another coat of tar .I still have a leak can you please tell what I did wrong ? Should I add another coat and fabric ?

Thank you advance


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with what you did. That is the correct application. Now you just have to find the leak and do the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for your fast reply Broken, The funny thing is when I look at leak from under my crawl space I took a measurement of location and carried that to the outside wall and marked the location where is leaking. I guess it's running from somewhere else .


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Foundations can be tricky. Hopefully it's an isolated area. Otherwise it's sealing repairing and sealing the entire foundation and I'm sure you don't want to go there.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

greatpapasmurf -

You are seeing where the water is showing up inside. That is not necessarily where the leak is.

Water obvious goes down, but it can easily travel horizontally (up to 75' in a structure) and also upward thanks to capilary action and surface tension.

Step back a few feet and look and try to figure out where the water may be coming from.

Dick


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

concretemasonry said:


> greatpapasmurf -
> 
> You are seeing where the water is showing up inside. That is not necessarily where the leak is.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your fast reply Concretemasonary , I'll look around some more.


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am not a foundation specialist but shouldn't a dimple board be applied after all the sealing to ensure a water tight apllication?


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

what about your french drain? if you don't have one time to put one in.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you just try and fix one small area, or along that whole wall?
Did you go all the way down to the and out over the footing?
Do you have gutters, a grade that runs away from the foundation?

If there's any mulch piled up againt the foundation or flower beds forming ponds up againt it they need to go.


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

It would be nice to have the dimple board, but I called a few building suppliers before I started . Their reply was they never heard of it or never heard of anyone waterproof basements or crawl spaces in Florida.I bit they'll look into now,lol.Thanks for your reply.


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Did you just try and fix one small area, or along that whole wall?
> Did you go all the way down to the and out over the footing?
> Do you have gutters, a grade that runs away from the foundation?
> 
> If there's any mulch piled up againt the foundation or flower beds forming ponds up againt it they need to go.


I wish I could poster pictures here. Anyways Thank you for your reply. I live in Northwest Florida 30 mins. from Alabama I dug down below the footers for about 10',No flowers or mulch in the area.No gutters but will have them installed soon.I just graded the area away from the foundation it falls 3" in four feet.I hope that's enough ?


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

Nailbags said:


> what about your french drain? if you don't have one time to put one in.



I was thinking about that,Nailbags.It looks like I'll be doing that as well.


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

bcgfdc3 said:


> I am not a foundation specialist but shouldn't a dimple board be applied after all the sealing to ensure a water tight apllication?



It would be nice to have the dimple board, but I called a few building suppliers before I started . Their reply was they never heard of it or never heard of anyone waterproof basements or crawl spaces in Florida.I bit they'll look into now,lol.Thanks for your reply


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

hmm weird.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

OldNBroken said:


> Nothing wrong with what you did. That is the correct application. Now you just have to find the leak and do the same thing. :thumbup:


If you want roof cement to stick to something like this, you have to prime the surface with ASTM D-41 asphalt primer first, and let it dry. It sounds like you are shooting in the dark though.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Make sure you wash it first with Tsp and then bleach. Rinse well.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> Make sure you wash it first with Tsp and then bleach. Rinse well.


LOL LOL LOL LOL :thumbup: TSP, its not just for breakfast!


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

greatpapasmurf said:


> I wish I could poster pictures here. Anyways Thank you for your reply. I live in Northwest Florida 30 mins. from Alabama I dug down below the footers for about 10',No flowers or mulch in the area.No gutters but will have them installed soon.I just graded the area away from the foundation it falls 3" in four feet.I hope that's enough ?



My mistake ,The length I dug was 10 feet not 10 feet down ,sorry.


----------



## TRV (Jun 25, 2012)

*No more leaks*

Well after all said and done and two days of rain I'm happy to report everything is as dry as a bone no more leaks.

Thanks for all of your input and help.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Good to hear. Thanks for the update.


----------

